# Marriott Rewards Elite Status now based on DC membership / effective 2/15/17



## GreenTea (Sep 26, 2016)

MR Status now also seems to be based on MVC status.  Has anyone else seen that?   I saw it mentioned on FB.  Top ownership tiers get platinum or gold MR status.  Is this new or have I never seen it before?


----------



## bazzap (Sep 26, 2016)

This was also news to me until I saw it on fb, but it is on the owner website now


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 26, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> MR Status now also seems to be based on MVC status.  Has anyone else seen that?   I saw it mentioned on FB.  Top ownership tiers get platinum or gold MR status.  Is this new or have I never seen it before?





bazzap said:


> This was also news to me until I saw it on fb, but it is on the owner website now



Another nice perk to being enrolled in the DC for those sitting on the do I enroll or do I not fence.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 26, 2016)

bazzap said:


> This was also news to me until I saw it on fb, but it is on the owner website now



Barry, thanks for sharing this information. We are currently MR Platinum, but probably won't be able to maintain that level going forward. We will always try to maintain Gold, but now won't have to worry about it, since it will be automatic as an enrolled owner or Trust Point owner. Great news.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## m61376 (Sep 26, 2016)

Will MVC status translate into elite nights, so that Executive level members would only need 25 nights additional to get to Platinum?


----------



## frank808 (Sep 26, 2016)

m61376 said:


> Will MVC status translate into elite nights, so that Executive level members would only need 25 nights additional to get to Platinum?


You would have to stay 75 nights to get platinum.  They do not credit you 50 nights for being executive.  Your executive level gets you gold status.  But if you want platinum you would need to stay 75 nights in a calendar year.


----------



## Venter (Sep 26, 2016)

*Both of us*

I was wondering. Would all the names on the deed be eligible for the status awarded?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> MR Status now also seems to be based on MVC status.  Has anyone else seen that?   I saw it mentioned on FB.  Top ownership tiers get platinum or gold MR status.  Is this new or have I never seen it before?





bazzap said:


> This was also news to me until I saw it on fb, but it is on the owner website now



It seems that they are trying to match what Vistana does for SPG owners. I believe all direct purchase owners in Vistana are gold in SPG. Higher level Elites might get higher status. Not sure. It makes sense that Marriott is offering the same/similar.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2016)

Venter said:


> I was wondering. Would all the names on the deed be eligible for the status awarded?



Only the person names on the SPG Acct.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Only the person names on the SPG Acct.



What do you mean by that? With Vistana, do you associate your SPG account with your ownership through SPG or through Vistana.com? With Marriott, your MR# is attached to your ownership profile on the marriottvacatinclub website. It would be interesting to see how they implement this for MR. Does it apply to all on the deed or only the primary?

VAC had no choice but to do this. As of last week all Vistana owners that bought direct were automatically gold in Marriott Rewards as long as they linked their accounts. While the same didn't apply to Marriott owners.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2016)

When you buy a [developer] Vistana TS, they ask you whose name should go on the SPG Acct. linked to your ownership.

Of course, your spouse can have their own SPG Acct. - with a different number.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 26, 2016)

*MVC Selects and higher are now minimum Gold Elite*

Looks like Gold Elite status just got diluted.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 26, 2016)

We have owned Marriott timeshares since 1988.  Marriott did not start counting timeshare stays for elite nights until sometime after 2000.  We are lifetime gold with plenty of MRP to be platinum elite. If all the timeshare stays had counted we would have been lifetime platinum years ago. Under the new rules we will be platinum elite because we are chairmen's club.  So I am happy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2016)

bazzap said:


> This was also news to me until I saw it on fb, but it is on the owner website now



This is actually a big deal and perhaps should have been its own thread. Not necessarily related to the merger.


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 27, 2016)

Received email today. Last paragraph "The Marriott Rewards Program may be discontinued at any time."  Is this just standard language or do I need to book all my travel packages soon!

Marriott Vacation Club logo
No Images? Click here.
YOU MAY RECEIVE AN UPGRADE TO YOUR MARRIOTT REWARDS STATUS!*
Marriott International® has joined with Starwood Hotels & Resorts® – find out what it means for you.
New Benefits for Owners
Enjoy new opportunities by linking your Marriott Rewards® and Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) accounts.

You may receive an upgrade to your Marriott Rewards status.

Receive the same level status in the SPG program.
If you haven't already heard, Marriott International recently joined with Starwood Hotels & Resorts and created the world's largest lodging hospitality company – more than 5,700 properties representing 30 brands in 110 countries.

How does this affect you?

Your Owner usage and exchange rights remain unchanged. And now, you can enjoy the best of the Marriott Rewards and the SPG programs. As a Marriott Vacation Club® Owner, you can link your Marriott Rewards and SPG accounts to receive more value, more access and more offerings than ever!

By linking your Marriott Rewards and SPG accounts, you'll enjoy new opportunities through an expanded portfolio of offerings in great new destinations. You can even transfer your points between accounts so you can start enjoying the best of both programs.**

You may be upgraded.
If you are enrolled in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Exchange Program or own Vacation Club Points and have achieved the Select Owner benefit level or above, you may receive a Marriott Rewards status upgrade annually! That means you can enjoy all the privileges that come with your new elevated status starting February 15, 2017.

Discover the advantages of your new Elite status.

If you are at the Chairman's Club or Presidential Owner benefit level, your Marriott Rewards status will be Platinum Elite, currently the highest Marriott Rewards member status.
If you are at the Executive or Select Owner benefit level, your Marriott Rewards status will not be less than Gold Elite.
Marriott Rewards Benefits
Gold Elite

•		Lounge access and breakfast for 2
•		Complimentary room upgrade, if available
•		25% bonus on points for stays

You could be elevated even higher with Status Match.***
Whichever Marriott Rewards status you receive as part of this exciting announcement, you will receive the same status in the SPG program when you link your Marriott Rewards and SPG accounts. Already a SPG member and enjoy a higher status in that program? Then your Marriott Rewards status will be upgraded to match your SPG status when you link your accounts.

*Access to Marriott Rewards® is provided via membership in the Marriott Rewards program and is subject to the Marriott Rewards Terms & Conditions and the terms and conditions as outlined in the applicable Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program documents. Actual participating resorts and hotels are subject to change.*******************The Marriott Rewards program may be discontinued at any time. ****************Some Marriott Vacation Club Exchange Program Enrolled Owners will be unable to trade their usage for Marriott Rewards points.

**Marriott Rewards points earned through Marriott Vacation Club ownership cannot be transferred to SPG. 

***Applies to highest non-promotional status level.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> When you buy a [developer] Vistana TS, they ask you whose name should go on the SPG Acct. linked to your ownership.
> 
> Of course, your spouse can have their own SPG Acct. - with a different number.



And Starwood will link each SPG account to the VSE ownership of each person on the deed. So each person will have that status with SPG and now Marriott based on the ownership.


----------



## michael49 (Sep 27, 2016)

*We like this!*

-- We have owned Marriott timeshares since 1988.  Marriott did not start counting timeshare stays for elite nights until sometime after 2000.  We are lifetime gold with plenty of MRP to be platinum elite. If all the timeshare stays had counted we would have been lifetime platinum years ago. Under the new rules we will be platinum elite because we are chairmen's club.  So I am happy.--

Same situation with us. We are very happy!!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 27, 2016)

Ann in CA said:


> Received email today. Last paragraph "The Marriott Rewards Program may be discontinued at any time."  Is this just standard language or do I need to book all my travel packages soon! ...



It's standard language.  One version or another of it has been on practically every timeshare doc that references MR, including the purchase docs when you buy direct from Marriott.  It being on these new notices shouldn't cause any more or less concern then it always has.  I don't spend a minute thinking about it.


----------



## KathyPet (Sep 27, 2016)

THis is a very nice perk.  WOnder how often a room upgrade will be granted.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 27, 2016)

One interesting thing about the way they are linking these accounts is that we now have absolutely the best of both worlds.  This is great in some respects but I am not sure it was the smart way for them to proceed.  By giving all the benefits now with no offsetting takeaways, the net effect is that when they completely merge the programs anything they take away from either program at that time will be a takeaway for all with no offsetting improvements.  If they keep all the benefits of each program the combined new program will be unbelievably rich and I doubt they will do go that far.  In any event, I think the program now, with the linkage, is far superior to any other loyalty program in existence.


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 27, 2016)

It is a lot easier to get higher status in SPG than it is in Marriott.   My only concern is lack of upgrades and overcrowded lounges now that all  are in the same group.  I suppose maybe it balances out since a MR member might elect to start in a SPG hotel instead of only Marriott.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 27, 2016)

KathyPet said:


> THis is a very nice perk.  WOnder how often a room upgrade will be granted.



Well, now that there are more of us, not as often. :ignore:

I usually get a room view upgrade (corner room, higher floor etc.., but a few times I've actually received a major upgrade. Just recently I arrived VERY late at the Cosmopolitan and found out upon arrival that the hotel was sold out. I paid for a Bellagio view room and had hoped for an upgrade to a premium Bellagio view using my status. When I got there they tried to put me in a lower tier Bellagio view room instead.  I insisted that I had hoped to be upgraded, not downgraded in that Bellagio view category.  I also reminded them that I was a very long term Gold Elite member and that the room they issued me was not acceptable. They made me wait for a minute or two and came back with a major upgrade to a 900sf 2-bath suite that was front and center with an amazing view.








.


----------



## icydog (Sep 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> What do you mean by that? With Vistana, do you associate your SPG account with your ownership through SPG or through Vistana.com? With Marriott, your MR# is attached to your ownership profile on the marriottvacatinclub website. It would be interesting to see how they implement this for MR. Does it apply to all on the deed or only the primary?
> 
> VAC had no choice but to do this. As of last week all Vistana owners that bought direct were automatically gold in Marriott Rewards as long as they linked their accounts. While the same didn't apply to Marriott owners.



So my friends who bought MGV platinum directly from Marriott have no elite status in Marriott Rewards but a SPG member who bought a week directly from Starwood gets to be Marriott Rewards Gold?   How is this fair?


----------



## icydog (Sep 27, 2016)

ilene13 said:


> We have owned Marriott timeshares since 1988.  Marriott did not start counting timeshare stays for elite nights until sometime after 2000.  We are lifetime gold with plenty of MRP to be platinum elite. If all the timeshare stays had counted we would have been lifetime platinum years ago. Under the new rules we will be platinum elite because we are chairmen's club.  So I am happy.



*We are lifetime gold with plenty of MRP to be platinum elite.* 

Points don't have anything to do with Marriott Elite levels.  I could have a million MRP and still have no status.  For example I could trade one of my timeshare for 120,000 MRP. Those points would not increase or decrease my elite level.  However, you need to have/had a million MRP to be Gold Elite (or maybe that's platinum, I forget) 

*If all the timeshare stays had counted we would have been lifetime platinum years ago.* Yes, you're absolutely correct on that.  Every timeshare night counts toward your elite levels.  That's why so many of us are Platinum Elite


----------



## icydog (Sep 27, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> One interesting thing about the way they are linking these accounts is that we now have absolutely the best of both worlds.  This is great in some respects but I am not sure it was the smart way for them to proceed.  By giving all the benefits now with no offsetting takeaways, the net effect is that when they completely merge the programs anything they take away from either program at that time will be a takeaway for all with no offsetting improvements.  If they keep all the benefits of each program the combined new program will be unbelievably rich and I doubt they will do go that far.  In any event, I think the program now, with the linkage, is far superior to any other loyalty program in existence.


Boca, I'm going to think positively, and cross my fingers and toes, that Marriott will continue following their path to give us the best rewards program in the realm of reward programs!


----------



## icydog (Sep 27, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Well, now that there are more of us, not as often. :ignore:
> 
> I usually get a room view upgrade (corner room, higher floor etc.., but a few times I've actually received a major upgrade. Just recently I arrived VERY late at the Cosmopolitan and found out upon arrival that the hotel was sold out. I paid for a Bellagio view room and had hoped for an upgrade to a premium Bellagio view using my status. When I got there they tried to put me in a lower tier Bellagio view room instead.  I insisted that I had hoped to be upgraded, not downgraded in that Bellagio view category.  I also reminded them that I was a very long term Gold Elite member and that the room they issued me was not acceptable. They made me wait for a minute or two and came back with a major upgrade to a 900sf 2-bath suite that was front and center with an amazing view.
> 
> ...




Omg lucky you! But it shows you have to know the rules and be your own advocate.  Good job!


----------



## michael49 (Sep 27, 2016)

-- Points don't have anything to do with Marriott Elite levels.  I could have a million MRP and still have no status.  For example I could trade one of my timeshare for 120,000 MRP. Those points would not increase or decrease my elite level.  However, you need to have/had a million MRP to be Gold Elite (or maybe that's platinum, I forget) --

I think we are talking about lifetime status and points are 1/2 of the equation needed, along with nights, so points have a lot to do with Marriott (lifetime) elite levels.


----------



## Safti (Sep 27, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> MR Status now also seems to be based on MVC status.  Has anyone else seen that?   I saw it mentioned on FB.  Top ownership tiers get platinum or gold MR status.  Is this new or have I never seen it before?



I don't have Facebook so can't see this. Can I find this information anyplace else?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2016)

Safti said:


> I don't have Facebook so can't see this. Can I find this information anyplace else?



See the attachment in post #2. You can also see the details if you log on to marriottvacationclub.com.


----------



## Safti (Sep 27, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> See the attachment in post #2. You can also see the details if you log on to marriottvacationclub.com.



I logged into MVC and don't know where to look on the site.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 27, 2016)

Safti said:


> I logged into MVC and don't know where to look on the site.




Look here on MVC.
https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/mi-starwood-merger

or here on Tug
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2820&d=1474921775


----------



## Safti (Sep 27, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Look here on MVC.
> https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/mi-starwood-merger
> 
> or here on Tug
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2820&d=1474921775



Thanks. Error on MVC website so can't see anything there. I did see post #2 from FB. I chatted with MVC rep tonight. She said that this begins Feb. 2017.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2016)

Safti said:


> Thanks. Error on MVC website so can't see anything there. I did see post #2 from FB. I chatted with MVC rep tonight. She said that this begins Feb. 2017.



I think the date in the title of the thread should be updated. It seems that they are updating status in the next year that Marriott Rewards uses for their "status year".


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 27, 2016)

icydog said:


> So my friends who bought MGV platinum directly from Marriott have no elite status in Marriott Rewards but a SPG member who bought a week directly from Starwood gets to be Marriott Rewards Gold?   How is this fair?



It is not fair, which I think is why this change is now being made to Marriott Rewards.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> It is not fair, which I think is why this change is now being made to Marriott Rewards.



One still needs 4000 points to make Select owner to get Gold Elite MR status. So even that direct Grande Vista owner wouldn't be MR Gold Elite. Though any Vistana direct owner would be given the status in the new merged programs.


----------



## jeepie (Sep 28, 2016)

*Lifetime Status requirements*



michael49 said:


> -- Points don't have anything to do with Marriott Elite levels.  I could have a million MRP and still have no status.  For example I could trade one of my timeshare for 120,000 MRP. Those points would not increase or decrease my elite level.  However, you need to have/had a million MRP to be Gold Elite (or maybe that's platinum, I forget) --
> 
> I think we are talking about lifetime status and points are 1/2 of the equation needed, along with nights, so points have a lot to do with Marriott (lifetime) elite levels.


http://www.marriott.com/marriott-rewards/member-benefits/lifetime-status.mi
Cheers.


----------



## icydog (Sep 28, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> One still needs 4000 points to make Select owner to get Gold Elite MR status. So even that direct Grande Vista owner wouldn't be MR Gold Elite. Though any Vistana direct owner would be given the status in the new merged programs.



Yep, this is EXACTLY what I meant!


----------



## icydog (Sep 28, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> What do you mean by that? With Vistana, do you associate your SPG account with your ownership through SPG or through Vistana.com? With Marriott, your MR# is attached to your ownership profile on the marriottvacatinclub website. It would be interesting to see how they implement this for MR. Does it apply to all on the deed or only the primary?
> 
> VAC had no choice but to do this. As of last week all Vistana owners that bought direct were automatically gold in Marriott Rewards as long as they linked their accounts. While the same didn't apply to Marriott owners.



I think this is very important for the members of MVCI.  Elite Status is given to every Vistana owner when they purchase directly from Starwood. However, Elite Status is not given to every MVCI owner when they purchase directly from Marriott. Therefore, all Vistana Owners who purchased directly from Starwood and are Gold Elite because of that purchase, and because of the reciprocal transfer of status from Starwood Gold Elite to Marriott Gold Elite, these owners will now be Gold Elite with Marriott! However, the converse does not hold true.  Marriott Vacation Club owners who purchased directly from MVCI will have no status with Marriott or Starwood!


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 28, 2016)

icydog said:


> I think this is very important for the members of MVCI.  Elite Status is given to every Vistana owner when they purchase directly from Starwood. However, Elite Status is not given to every MVCI owner when they purchase directly from Marriott. Therefore, all Vistana Owners who purchased directly from Starwood and are Gold Elite because of that purchase, and because of the reciprocal transfer of status from Starwood Gold Elite to Marriott Gold Elite, these owners will now be Gold Elite with Marriott! However, the converse does not hold true.  Marriott Vacation Club owners who purchased directly from MVCI will have no status with Marriott or Starwood!



Probably had no choice but to do what was rightfully offered those Vistana owners.
About all they can now do is stop granting Marriott Gold status to all future direct purchasers of a Vistana properties. I would rather them do this than offer Marriott direct purchasers Gold status. The numbers would be too great and dilute the system even more.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 29, 2016)

michael49 said:


> .....you need to have/had a million MRP to be Gold Elite (or maybe that's platinum, I forget)



1.6 million for Lifetime Gold Elite and 2 million for Lifetime Platinum Elite, in addition to the nights requirement.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 29, 2016)

icydog said:


> *We are lifetime gold with plenty of MRP to be platinum elite.*
> 
> Points don't have anything to do with Marriott Elite levels.  I could have a million MRP and still have no status.  For example I could trade one of my timeshare for 120,000 MRP. Those points would not increase or decrease my elite level.  However, you need to have/had a million MRP to be Gold Elite (or maybe that's platinum, I forget
> 
> You have to have 750  nights and 2,000,000 MRP to be lifetime platinum.  As MR members we have had 3.5 million MRP but only 500+ nights. That's why we are not lifetime platinum.  Now we will be.  So yes the MRP do matter.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 29, 2016)

ilene13 said:


> icydog said:
> 
> 
> > *We are lifetime gold with plenty of MRP to be platinum elite.*
> ...


----------



## michael49 (Sep 29, 2016)

Actually that wasn't from my post, but you are, of course, correct in providing the exact point requirements.


----------



## NJDave (Sep 29, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Looks like Gold Elite status just got diluted.



We will both gold with Marriott and SPG since both of our names are on the deed so I am glad about the dilution.:whoopie:

We both have gold status with Hilton and Platinum with IHG (both through credit cards).  Gold status may be diluted by credit cards and cross honoring (such as with airlines) but we still get some nice upgrades.


----------



## NJDave (Sep 29, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Well, now that there are more of us, not as often. :ignore:
> 
> I usually get a room view upgrade (corner room, higher floor etc.., but a few times I've actually received a major upgrade. Just recently I arrived VERY late at the Cosmopolitan and found out upon arrival that the hotel was sold out. I paid for a Bellagio view room and had hoped for an upgrade to a premium Bellagio view using my status. When I got there they tried to put me in a lower tier Bellagio view room instead.  I insisted that I had hoped to be upgraded, not downgraded in that Bellagio view category.  I also reminded them that I was a very long term Gold Elite member and that the room they issued me was not acceptable. They made me wait for a minute or two and came back with a major upgrade to a 900sf 2-bath suite that was front and center with an amazing view.
> 
> ...




We stayed in a similar room.  We were at a seminar and was booked into the lowest level room (which was paid by the sponsor of the seminar). Cosmopolitan offered us an upgrade but asked for $40 per night since the upgrade was to the premium room.  I was gold at that time.   Since Cosmopolitan was prepared to put us in the room that we booked, I paid the $40.  It was well worth it.  Others at the seminar did get the standard view if they didn't pay.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 29, 2016)

NJDave said:


> We will both gold with Marriott and SPG since both of our names are on the deed so I am glad about the dilution.:whoopie:
> 
> We both have gold status with Hilton and Platinum with IHG (both through credit cards).  Gold status may be diluted by credit cards and cross honoring (such as with airlines) but we still get some nice upgrades.



I don't think we know that is how it will work. Do all owners on the deeds get status, or only the one listed as primary. We may not know until February. DW will lose her gold status in February, but if she retains it, it will be because of ownership status only.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 29, 2016)

bazzap said:


> ilene13 said:
> 
> 
> > You will be MR Platinum Elite status as a Chairman's Club Owner, but only a lifetime member provided you retain your MVC ownership for life and they don't change these rules or the Ownership levels and benefits.
> ...


----------



## wvacations (Sep 29, 2016)

icydog said:


> *We are lifetime gold with plenty of MRP to be platinum elite.*
> 
> Points don't have anything to do with Marriott Elite levels.  I could have a million MRP and still have no status.  For example I could trade one of my timeshare for 120,000 MRP. Those points would not increase or decrease my elite level.  However, you need to have/had a million MRP to be Gold Elite (or maybe that's platinum, I forget)
> 
> *If all the timeshare stays had counted we would have been lifetime platinum years ago.* Yes, you're absolutely correct on that.  Every timeshare night counts toward your elite levels.  That's why so many of us are Platinum Elite




Points earned DO have an effect on lifetime status with Marriott Rewards. Lifetime status is granted on a combination of lifetime nights and lifetime points earned. You must meet both requirements for lifetime status. I don't remember the thresholds for each level.


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 29, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think we know that is how it will work. Do all owners on the deeds get status, or only the one listed as primary. We may not know until February. DW will lose her gold status in February, but if she retains it, it will be because of ownership status only.



Only the primary owner gets the status...as long as the qualifying level is maintained. We just attended a presentation at Waiohai and spent most of the time on the new rules. Accounts were linked right there and showed up instantly. So since I have put almost all our points into my husbands account as primary owner, he stays Platinum forever, but I'll still have to requalify for gold every year.  However, the status stays with the ownership, so our ownership in a family trust will retain the Platium level and whoever becomes the the primary owner will assume that Platium status. So if anything happens to the current primary owner, the spouse or a beneficiary who becomes "primary" owner will retain that status as long as the ownership remains at the level (Executive, etc.) at which the status was earned.


----------



## catharsis (Sep 30, 2016)

Just to confirm lifetime thresholds are

250nights & 1.2 million points = lifetime silver.
500 nights and 1.6 million points=lifetime gold
750 nights and 2 million points= lifetime platinum.



Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 30, 2016)

Ann in CA said:


> Only the primary owner gets the status...as long as the qualifying level is maintained. We just attended a presentation at Waiohai and spent most of the time on the new rules. Accounts were linked right there and showed up instantly. So since I have put almost all our points into my husbands account as primary owner, he stays Platinum forever, but I'll still have to requalify for gold every year.  However, the status stays with the ownership, so our ownership in a family trust will retain the Platium level and whoever becomes the the primary owner will assume that Platium status. So if anything happens to the current primary owner, the spouse or a beneficiary who becomes "primary" owner will retain that status as long as the ownership remains at the level (Executive, etc.) at which the status was earned.



Even with only the primary owner getting the status, it affords Select status and higher owners with some ability to get a second person to Lifetime Gold or Platinum status without losing the hotel benefits while getting them there.  

As an example, if the previous primary owner is already Lifetime Gold or Platinum, you could then swap the primary owner to the spouse's name and MR account, so that via the MVC ownership, he/she can now reap the automatic/immediate ownership status benefits of Gold/Platinum, and while he/she is accumulating lifetime points/nights, you don't have to suffer without the higher level benefits during hotel stays, etc....something that was lacking from this strategy before MVC ownership granted the primary owner at Select and above Gold/Platinum status.  

Why would you want to get your spouse to lifetime status if you already have it, especially now that MVC DC ownership status may grant it?... well, as has been written in many threads, the MR hotel earned status does not flip to a surviving spouse at death, and you never know when MVC/Marriott may again change the rules and take away the hotel status benefit for MVC ownership, so planning is always a good thing.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ann in CA said:


> Only the primary owner gets the status...as long as the qualifying level is maintained. We just attended a presentation at Waiohai and spent most of the time on the new rules. Accounts were linked right there and showed up instantly. So since I have put almost all our points into my husbands account as primary owner, he stays Platinum forever, but I'll still have to requalify for gold every year.  However, the status stays with the ownership, so our ownership in a family trust will retain the Platium level and whoever becomes the the primary owner will assume that Platium status. So if anything happens to the current primary owner, the spouse or a beneficiary who becomes "primary" owner will retain that status as long as the ownership remains at the level (Executive, etc.) at which the status was earned.



That is our understanding also. My MR account number was linked to our MVCI account until earlier this year when we enrolled our final unenrolled week in DC. As part of that enrollment they offered us MR Gold for 3 years. Since I was already Lifetime Platinum, I suggested we create an MR account for DW and link that number to our MVCI account so she could take advantage of the MR Gold offer (and 250k MRPs for enrolling). Based on this new offer, she will be MR Gold until February and then bump up to MR Platinum when these new processes kick in. So long as we retain our Presidential level with DC (and MR/MVCI don't change the rules) she will effectively be Lifetime Platinum as well (since we don't plan to sell any of our ownership).


----------



## tiel (Sep 30, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> Even with only the primary owner getting the status, it affords Select status and higher owners with some ability to get a second person to Lifetime Gold or Platinum status without losing the hotel benefits while getting them there.
> 
> As an example, if the previous primary owner is already Lifetime Gold or Platinum, you could then swap the primary owner to the spouse's name and MR account, so that via the MVC ownership, he/she can now reap the automatic/immediate ownership status benefits of Gold/Platinum, and while he/she is accumulating lifetime points/nights, you don't have to suffer without the higher level benefits during hotel stays, etc....something that was lacking from this strategy before MVC ownership granted the primary owner at Select and above Gold/Platinum status.
> 
> Why would you want to get your spouse to lifetime status if you already have it, especially now that MVC DC ownership status may grant it?... well, as has been written in many threads, the MR hotel earned status does not flip to a surviving spouse at death, and you never know when MVC/Marriott may again change the rules and take away the hotel status benefit for MVC ownership, so planning is always a good thing.



This is perfect for us.  We have focused all our MR accumulations on my DH's account, and he achieved Lifetime status a year or so ago.  This achievement gave him United silver status, and now with the Starwood merger, elite status with SPG and Delta.  All this has been great, for those times when we traveled together.  However, when I have flown on my own, I didn't have any status for upgrade and baggage purposes. If we make me the primary owner, then I can start earning MR status on my own, without having to sacrifice the Platinum status benefits from my DH's account along the way.  

My question is, what is involved in changing the primary owner designation in MVC?  I tried to look on the website, but I kept getting an error when I clicked on the owner profile option.  Is it as simple as altering some information there?


----------



## kds4 (Sep 30, 2016)

tiel said:


> This is perfect for us.  We have focused all our MR accumulations on my DH's account, and he achieved Lifetime status a year or so ago.  This achievement gave him United silver status, and now with the Starwood merger, elite status with SPG and Delta.  All this has been great, for those times when we traveled together.  However, when I have flown on my own, I didn't have any status for upgrade and baggage purposes. If we make me the primary owner, then I can start earning MR status on my own, without having to sacrifice the Platinum status benefits from my DH's account along the way.
> 
> My question is, what is involved in changing the primary owner designation in MVC?  I tried to look on the website, but I kept getting an error when I clicked on the owner profile option.  Is it as simple as altering some information there?



If you can't edit the MR account info online yourself, I would think you can do it through owner services by phone or even via online chat.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> Even with only the primary owner getting the status, it affords Select status and higher owners with some ability to get a second person to Lifetime Gold or Platinum status without losing the hotel benefits while getting them there.
> 
> As an example, if the previous primary owner is already Lifetime Gold or Platinum, you could then swap the primary owner to the spouse's name and MR account, so that via the MVC ownership, he/she can now reap the automatic/immediate ownership status benefits of Gold/Platinum, and while he/she is accumulating lifetime points/nights, you don't have to suffer without the higher level benefits during hotel stays, etc....something that was lacking from this strategy before MVC ownership granted the primary owner at Select and above Gold/Platinum status.
> 
> Why would you want to get your spouse to lifetime status if you already have it, especially now that MVC DC ownership status may grant it?... well, as has been written in many threads, the MR hotel earned status does not flip to a surviving spouse at death, and you never know when MVC/Marriott may again change the rules and take away the hotel status benefit for MVC ownership, so planning is always a good thing.



It can still take a lot of thought on how to make it all work. Especially for those with no lifetime status or not enough nights to really renew every year. I am close to lifetime gold on nights but not on points. Though I will now effectively be lifetime gold based on DC status. THe problem is that if we target all of our nights and stays in my wife's name, we don't get any of the benefits of gold status, though she starts to rack up the nights and points. I think what we have to do is have individual hotel stays in my name so we get the hotel benefits but have her number attached to all of the timeshare stays at checkin so she gets the elite nights. That with the credit card spend should get her close to if not over gold each year. If she misses, it will just help on roll over. Though it still may mean she is only gold every other or even every third year.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 30, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> It can still take a lot of thought on how to make it all work. Especially for those with no lifetime status or not enough nights to really renew every year. I am close to lifetime gold on nights but not on points. Though I will now effectively be lifetime gold based on DC status. THe problem is that if we target all of our nights and stays in my wife's name, we don't get any of the benefits of gold status, though she starts to rack up the nights and points. I think what we have to do is have individual hotel stays in my name so we get the hotel benefits but have her number attached to all of the timeshare stays at checkin so she gets the elite nights. That with the credit card spend should get her close to if not over gold each year. If she misses, it will just help on roll over. Though it still may mean she is only gold every other or even every third year.


It is complicated, but we have linked, multiple MVC Customer numbers with some of our resort weeks having me as the Primary Owner and some having my wife as the Primary Owner.
We always managed these through a single account sign in until recently when MVC required us to have separate sign ins (unless we changed to just one Primary Owner through Owner modifications)
We didn't change and may now have found an unexpected benefit as our separate sign ins show us both as Chairman's Club, so presumably we both qualify for Platinum Elite in our own right. 
This doesn't help me, as I am already Platinum, but my wife until now has had no MR Elite status so this would be really useful.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2016)

bazzap said:


> It is complicated, but we have linked, multiple MVC Customer numbers with some of our resort weeks having me as the Primary Owner and some having my wife as the Primary Owner.
> We always managed these through a single account sign in until recently when MVC required us to have separate sign ins (unless we changed to just one Primary Owner through Owner modifications)
> We didn't change and may now have found an unexpected benefit as our separate sign ins show us both as Chairman's Club, so presumably we both qualify for Platinum Elite in our own right.
> This doesn't help me, as I am already Platinum, but my wife until now has had no MR Elite status so this would be really useful.



I am listed first on both our deeds, both my online ownership account and the new one we recently created for  my wife show Select ownership level. So I don't know if that is the best way to determine if what the sales rep told Ann in CA is correct.


----------



## michael49 (Oct 2, 2016)

Is the following correct or have I misinterpreted the recent announcements?
I am currently Marriott Rewards Gold (not yet lifetime due to lack of the needed nights). I have linked my SPG account, so now I have the initial SPG status. My wife and I are also Chairman's Club based upon our timeshare/points joint ownership. So in February, 2017, do I become MR platinum? And then, will my SPG account also be increased? And if I become MR Platinum in 2017, will I then become United Silver Premier (assuming that the Marriott/United "partnership" continues)?


----------



## bazzap (Oct 2, 2016)

All that you have described is certainly my understanding.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 2, 2016)

michael49 said:


> Is the following correct or have I misinterpreted the recent announcements?
> I am currently Marriott Rewards Gold (not yet lifetime due to lack of the needed nights). I have linked my SPG account, so now I have the initial SPG status. My wife and I are also Chairman's Club based upon our timeshare/points joint ownership. So in February, 2017, do I become MR platinum? And then, will my SPG account also be increased? And if I become MR Platinum in 2017, will I then become United Silver Premier (assuming that the Marriott/United "partnership" continues)?



Most certainly yes. Also be sure to connect up your SPG account with Delta.


----------



## kds4 (Oct 2, 2016)

michael49 said:


> Is the following correct or have I misinterpreted the recent announcements?
> I am currently Marriott Rewards Gold (not yet lifetime due to lack of the needed nights). I have linked my SPG account, so now I have the initial SPG status. My wife and I are also Chairman's Club based upon our timeshare/points joint ownership. So in February, 2017, do I become MR platinum? And then, will my SPG account also be increased? And if I become MR Platinum in 2017, will I then become United Silver Premier (assuming that the Marriott/United "partnership" continues)?



Assuming your MR account number is associated with your MVCI owner account, in February of 2017 you will become MR Platinum. Based on having linked your MR and SPG accounts, you will also become SPG Platinum. Once you are SPG Platinum you should link your SPG account with your Delta FF account for some additional travel related benefits (discussed in another thread). You can find out more about this by going to either Delta or SPG and searching for information on 'Crossover Rewards'.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 2, 2016)

"You may be upgraded."

Curious why they use May vs. Shall or Will...


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 2, 2016)

GaryDouglas said:


> "You may be upgraded."
> 
> Curious why they use May vs. Shall or Will...



Perhaps because people are already at or higher than the status that they would get with the changes. For some, the new change doesn't effect them.


----------



## catharsis (Oct 3, 2016)

I assumed because 'may" implies less of a commitment and creates less of an expectation that it will continue..... Hence allowing MVC to choose NOT to continue paying Marriott for this benefit if they choose to do so without creating any possible liability.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## michael49 (Oct 3, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Most certainly yes. Also be sure to connect up your SPG account with Delta.



Thanks for the reminder. I used to have a Delta FF account; however, my wife and I live in the Chicagoland area where Delta is all but non-existent. I terminated my Delta FF account about 5 years ago and I think I last flew Delta about 20 years ago.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 6, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I am listed first on both our deeds, both my online ownership account and the new one we recently created for  my wife show Select ownership level. So I don't know if that is the best way to determine if what the sales rep told Ann in CA is correct.


I have just received a response from Owner Services confirming that as a chairman level, only one Marriott rewards account is entitled for the upgrade to a platinum level.
I am awaiting confirmation now as to whether when one of the MR accounts (mine) is already Platinum level the other (my wifes) can be made the eligible one.


----------



## Ann in CA (Oct 6, 2016)

bazzap said:


> I have just received a response from Owner Services confirming that as a chairman level, only one Marriott rewards account is entitled for the upgrade to a platinum level.
> I am awaiting confirmation now as to whether when one of the MR accounts (mine) is already Platinum level the other (my wifes) can be made the eligible one.



Guess I have to admit that the reason I know what we were told is likely true is that we...gasp...bought points (not my idea but at least it was a hybrid bundle) and since my husband is already Platinum had contemplated putting me in as primary owner. That would have been possible. However, my husband is not yet Lifetime platinum, and although he will qualify every year, since the Platinum level stays with the ownership, and we almost always travel together now, we left him as primary and he should reach lifetime platinum this year.

Once he's Lifetime platinum, not sure how easy it would be to change primary owner, as we plan never, ever, to purchase any more points or weeks, but I will start funneling all MR points into my MR account instead of his.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 6, 2016)

Ann in CA said:


> Guess I have to admit that the reason I know what we were told is likely true is that we...gasp...bought points (not my idea but at least it was a hybrid bundle) and since my husband is already Platinum had contemplated putting me in as primary owner. That would have been possible. However, my husband is not yet Lifetime platinum, and although he will qualify every year, since the Platinum level stays with the ownership, and we almost always travel together now, we left him as primary and he should reach lifetime platinum this year.
> 
> Once he's Lifetime platinum, not sure how easy it would be to change primary owner, as we plan never, ever, to purchase any more points or weeks, but I will start funneling all MR points into my MR account instead of his.



Don't be ashamed....you can join Point Buyers Anonymous where fellow members like me can help you through the emotional guilt you are feeling.


----------



## Ann in CA (Oct 6, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> Don't be ashamed....you can join Point Buyers Anonymous where fellow members like me can help you through the emotional guilt you are feeling.



Thanks! My only defense is that it was his birthday, so how could I veto it yet again!It may take some serious counseling, so Point Buyers Anonymous could be a useful mental health remedy! We are at MOC now in a beautiful, renovated, one bedroom 5th floor Molokai, with a spectacular corner oceanfront view and wraparound deck.  So since we got here by exchanging our Mountainside mudseason one bedroom, it will pain me for awhile to know what I'd have had to pay in points!


----------



## kds4 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ann in CA said:


> Guess I have to admit that the reason I know what we were told is likely true is that we...gasp...bought points (not my idea but at least it was a hybrid bundle) and since my husband is already Platinum had contemplated putting me in as primary owner. That would have been possible. However, my husband is not yet Lifetime platinum, and although he will qualify every year, since the Platinum level stays with the ownership, and we almost always travel together now, we left him as primary and he should reach lifetime platinum this year.
> 
> Once he's Lifetime platinum, not sure how easy it would be to change primary owner, as we plan never, ever, to purchase any more points or weeks, but I will start funneling all MR points into my MR account instead of his.



It's very simple. You are not actually changing any 'ownership'. All you have to do is log into your account on MVCI and change the Marriott Rewards number on your account profile. If you find you are unable to do it yourself, a quick call to Owner Services and they can do it for you. Easy Peasy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2016)

kds4 said:


> It's very simple. You are not actually changing any 'ownership'. All you have to do is log into your account on MVCI and change the Marriott Rewards number on your account profile. If you find you are unable to do it yourself, a quick call to Owner Services and they can do it for you. Easy Peasy.



I don't think that is how you need to do it. Each owner on a deed should have their own web profile. So each person should have their own web log in for marriottvacationclub.com. If I want my wife's MR number attached to a reservation, I make the reservation using her login credentials. If I want mine on it, I log in with mine.

_Edit: Oops, my bad. This is just for attaching a MR# to a reservation, not to update the primary owner for MR status based on ownership level._


----------



## bazzap (Oct 7, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think that is how you need to do it. Each owner on a deed should have their own web profile. So each person should have their own web log in for marriottvacationclub.com. If I want my wife's MR number attached to a reservation, I make the reservation using her login credentials. If I want mine on it, I log in with mine.
> 
> _Edit: Oops, my bad. This is just for attaching a MR# to a reservation, not to update the primary owner for MR status based on ownership level._


It is correct though that each Primary owner on a deed needs to have their own web profile and log in.
MVC made this necessary a year or two ago.
Previously, we had just the one and could manage all aspects of our ownership with that.
After the change, we could no longer access some functionality from this one, such as MF package details for deeds for which my wife is the Primary owner.
I questioned owner services about this and they said they had to be separated for financial disclosure reasons - this seems to me like bureaucracy and legislation gone mad!


----------



## destinio (Oct 7, 2016)

My MR Gold status was renewed earlier this year, even though I definitely didn't meet the renewal requirement in 2015 when I was Gold. I never asked why, but I suspected that has to do with my MVC ownership. Here is my data point: I own 1500 DC points and also an EOY Grande Vista owner (can be converted to 2775 DC points every other year). So maybe you don't have to own 4,000 DC points strictly?



dioxide45 said:


> One still needs 4000 points to make Select owner to get Gold Elite MR status. So even that direct Grande Vista owner wouldn't be MR Gold Elite. Though any Vistana direct owner would be given the status in the new merged programs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2016)

destinio said:


> My MR Gold status was renewed earlier this year, even though I definitely didn't meet the renewal requirement in 2015 when I was Gold. I never asked why, but I suspected that has to do with my MVC ownership. Here is my data point: I own 1500 DC points and also an EOY Grande Vista owner (can be converted to 2775 DC points every other year). So maybe you don't have to own 4,000 DC points strictly?



I don't think your ownership status had anything to do with it unless you bought trust points and got the status from that somehow. Marriott will often renew status if you are short on nights. This happened with my wife this year and has happened in the past for both of us.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 7, 2016)

There have been some years where I was platinum and was surprised.  I assumed that there was a rollover from a previous year involved.  After February, I'll stop thinking about it.  They've accelerated my status by around 4 years...


----------



## Fairwinds (Oct 8, 2016)

Marriott does well here. 

The Best and Worst Hotel Rewards Programs - The Wall Street Journal https://apple.news/ANtGbe6ZJRFq-HLoqQPysfQ


----------



## GreenTea (Oct 8, 2016)

A new change to Platinum benefits at properties.... http://loyaltylobby.com/2016/10/08/...conditions-update-october-7-2016/?omhide=true

The 500 Platinum gift is only available on qualifying rates, and otherwise you have to take the food & beverage credit.  On non qualifying rates At facilities without F & B, Platinum gets nothing extra.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 8, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> A new change to Platinum benefits at properties.... http://loyaltylobby.com/2016/10/08/...conditions-update-october-7-2016/?omhide=true
> 
> The 500 Platinum gift is only available on qualifying rates, and otherwise you have to take the food & beverage credit.  On non qualifying rates At facilities without F & B, Platinum gets nothing extra.



Here is how they define Qualifying Stay


> Qualifying Stay: A qualifying stay is any night stayed in the current calendar year at a participating hotel at an eligible rate and paid for by the member.



Perhaps they won't give the gift for stays booked through third parties or group rates?


----------



## GreenTea (Oct 8, 2016)

I assumed it to mean not on a points stay


----------



## catharsis (Oct 9, 2016)

Or on an MVC stay.  I always liked the 500 bonus because in my mind it made the 7 qualifying nights much more likely to be posted if the 500 points was being posted.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## m61376 (Oct 9, 2016)

Does this mean MVC stays will no longer qualify for a Plat. reward?


----------



## bazzap (Oct 9, 2016)

m61376 said:


> Does this mean MVC stays will no longer qualify for a Plat. reward?


I trust not and there is nothing to suggest this, just confirmation that MVC resorts do not have the F&B option.


----------



## jin (Oct 16, 2016)

Has anyone received their upgrade to gold or platinum yet?  I think I was upgraded to gold, but should actually be platinum--I was told Feb was official date.  If I merge now, I will get an SPG status match to gold, but I'm not sure if it will status match again in Feb when I reach platinum.....


----------



## bazzap (Oct 17, 2016)

jin said:


> Has anyone received their upgrade to gold or platinum yet?  I think I was upgraded to gold, but should actually be platinum--I was told Feb was official date.  If I merge now, I will get an SPG status match to gold, but I'm not sure if it will status match again in Feb when I reach platinum.....


My reading of the Marriott / SPG FAQs says yes

"I earned a new level of status in one program after my accounts were linked and my status was matched. What happens now?"
Well done! Your status will be upgraded automatically — in both accounts. It might take up to 24 hours for your matched account to reflect the upgrade at our hotels. We’ll email you to confirm the upgrade."


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 17, 2016)

jin said:


> Has anyone received their upgrade to gold or platinum yet?  I think I was upgraded to gold, but should actually be platinum--I was told Feb was official date.  If I merge now, I will get an SPG status match to gold, but I'm not sure if it will status match again in Feb when I reach platinum.....



I linked mine a couple weeks back.  I just checked SPG and it now reflects my current Marriott status.  I'll be checking in February for my change to Platinum.


----------



## mas (Dec 17, 2016)

Apparently MVC presidential and Chairman's club status will get you Plat. elite status starting in Feb. ? It will be interesting to see if this is the case.  That will come in handy with Plat elite status extending to SPG.


----------



## bazzap (Dec 17, 2016)

mas said:


> Apparently MVC presidential and Chairman's club status will get you Plat. elite status starting in Feb. ? It will be interesting to see if this is the case.  That will come in handy with Plat elite status extending to SPG.


This has been confirmed from February 15 2017 and covered fairly comprehensively in _[Link to this thread deleted after posts moved. <-- SueDonJ] _and many of us who are currently MR Platinum Elite have already requested and received status match with SPG.


----------



## infamazz (Dec 20, 2016)

What are the thresholds you have to meet to be Presidential or Chairman's Club through weeks ownership? I own 3 weeks - 2 at Aruba Surf Club and 1 EOY at Ko Olina. Do I get any credit towards status with those?


----------



## bazzap (Dec 20, 2016)

infamazz said:


> What are the thresholds you have to meet to be Presidential or Chairman's Club through weeks ownership? I own 3 weeks - 2 at Aruba Surf Club and 1 EOY at Ko Olina. Do I get any credit towards status with those?


Yes you do, but it depends on the number of Points allocated for your resort weeks.
PRESIDENTIAL
10,000 – 14,999 Vacation Club Points
CHAIRMAN’S CLUB
15,000+ Vacation Club Points
Owners with 13,000 to 14,999 Vacation Club Points as of April 29, 2015 who were granted Chairman’s Club status will be required to obtain 15,000 Vacation Club Points to again achieve Chairman’s Club status if that Owner’s interest level falls below 13,000 Vacation Club Points.


----------



## infamazz (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks! Does that apply even though I purchased my units third-party after the June 2010 cutoff? Or do my units have to be technically eligible for DC conversion to count towards the status?


----------



## bazzap (Dec 20, 2016)

infamazz said:


> Thanks! Does that apply even though I purchased my units third-party after the June 2010 cutoff? Or do my units have to be technically eligible for DC conversion to count towards the status?


Unfortunately, they had to be purchased before the cutoff date to be eligible for enrolment and qualify for status.
There may be options at times for Resale post cutoff weeks to be enrolled too, but that would also involve significant investment in the purchase of Points.
Others will probably give further details of this.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 20, 2016)

infamazz said:


> Thanks! Does that apply even though I purchased my units third-party after the June 2010 cutoff? Or do my units have to be technically eligible for DC conversion to count towards the status?



They have to be more than "technically eligible" for DC enrollment; they have to actually be enrolled.  Think of the qualifier being a certain status in the Destination Club program, rather than being the DC Points value of certain Weeks.

Below is copied from the email announcement that MVW sent back in late September.  Since that email they haven't explained why non-enrolled Weeks Ownership hasn't been given similar consideration.

>>_... If you are enrolled in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Exchange Program or own Vacation Club Points and have achieved the Select Owner benefit level or above, you may receive a Marriott Rewards status upgrade annually! That means you can enjoy all the privileges that come with your new elevated status starting February 15, 2017.
If you are at the Chairman's Club or Presidential Owner benefit level, your Marriott Rewards status will be Platinum Elite, currently the highest Marriott Rewards member status.
If you are at the Executive or Select Owner benefit level, your Marriott Rewards status will not be less than Gold Elite. ..._<<



[I'm moving several of these posts to an ongoing thread related to this bestowed MR status.]


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 20, 2016)

michael49 said:


> I think we are talking about lifetime status and points are 1/2 of the equation needed, along with nights, *so points have a lot to do with Marriott (lifetime) elite levels*.


They certainly do.  My wife has almost enough nights for Lifetime platinum, but she is still something over 500,000 points short.  That is because she has a lot of timeshare stays in her account, and those stays don't usually have a lot of points.  I am lifetime platinum, but because I had a lot of stays years ago and was the one who got points when we exchanged Sabal Palms for points, I met the points criteria long before I met the nights requirement.


----------



## bazzap (Dec 21, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> They certainly do.  My wife has almost enough nights for Lifetime platinum, but she is still something over 500,000 points short.  That is because she has a lot of timeshare stays in her account, and those stays don't usually have a lot of points.  I am lifetime platinum, but because I had a lot of stays years ago and was the one who got points when we exchanged Sabal Palms for points, I met the points criteria long before I met the nights requirement.


If you have joint MVC ownership though you can switch the MR account linked to your ownership.
So as I will reach Lifetime Platinum within the year, then we will switch the linked MR account to my wife's to give her Platinum through our Chairman's Club status.


----------



## kds4 (Dec 21, 2016)

bazzap said:


> If you have joint MVC ownership though you can switch the MR account linked to your ownership.
> So as I will reach Lifetime Platinum within the year, then we will switch the linked MR account to my wife's to give her Platinum through our Chairman's Club status.



That is what we decided to do as well. After 24 years with Marriott Rewards, I reached Lifetime Platinum last year with my MR number tied to our MVCI account. When this announcement came out, we contacted MVCI and replaced my MR number with my wife's so we will both have Platinum status starting in February. The immediate benefit for us will be once again having unrestricted access to the Concierge lounges at full-service Marriott and Renaissance properties. Since Marriott introduced their "+1 policy" limiting lounge access to the Gold/Platinum member and a single guest, we have changed our hotel travel as a family away from full-service Marriotts to Fairfield Inns. While Fairfields are fine hotels, and better still than some competitor brands, it will be nice to resume staying at the full-service properties as a family where DW and I can each take a child with us and use the lounge.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Dec 24, 2016)

kds4 said:


> That is what we decided to do as well. After 24 years with Marriott Rewards, I reached Lifetime Platinum last year with my MR number tied to our MVCI account. When this announcement came out, we contacted MVCI and replaced my MR number with my wife's so we will both have Platinum status starting in February. The immediate benefit for us will be once again having unrestricted access to the Concierge lounges at full-service Marriott and Renaissance properties. Since Marriott introduced their "+1 policy" limiting lounge access to the Gold/Platinum member and a single guest, we have changed our hotel travel as a family away from full-service Marriotts to Fairfield Inns. While Fairfields are fine hotels, and better still than some competitor brands, it will be nice to resume staying at the full-service properties as a family where DW and I can each take a child with us and use the lounge.



kds4, were you successful in doing this change?  Does your wife's Marriott Rewards account show the Platinum status already?  We attempted to do the same, but my wife's Marriott account doesn't show the Platinum.  It only references the Gold status from our Starwoods account.  Her MR number shows up on the MVCI account as "primary" now, but still my name!  Was there any certain number you called?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 24, 2016)

LUV2TRVL2HI said:


> kds4, were you successful in doing this change?  Does your wife's Marriott Rewards account show the Platinum status already?  We attempted to do the same, but my wife's Marriott account doesn't show the Platinum.  It only references the Gold status from our Starwoods account.  Her MR number shows up on the MVCI account as "primary" now, but still my name!  Was there any certain number you called?


The new Elite levels based on ownership status don't go in to effect until February 2017. So I would't expect you to be able to see the new status in MR yet.


----------



## bazzap (Dec 24, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> The new Elite levels based on ownership status don't go in to effect until February 2017. So I would't expect you to be able to see the new status in MR yet.


True, but the change can certainly be done successfully.
I had just enquired about the possibility then they actually made the change to switch the MR account tied to our MVC ownership immediately, so I had to thank them but ask them to switch it back again just until I reached the Lifetime Platinum threshold.


----------



## WBP (Dec 24, 2016)

Time will tell.

My experience navigating the SPG program over many years:

The SPG no capacity control on standard hotel rooms and no black-out dates, is, in my opinion, a huge plus of the SPG program. HOWEVER, some Starwood hotel owners have gotten very smart about manipulating the SPG program. What they've done is they've tweaked their standard hotel rooms in such a way to reclassify them as upgraded rooms. Remember, the "no capacity control," "no blackout date" features of the SPG program is applicable (for standard room level awards) for standard rooms. So, the end run that the owners have played is this: they have dramatically reduced the number of standard rooms in their hotel. They sell those rooms out first. When then comes along an SPG member, looking to use points for a standard room redemption, all of a sudden, there are "no rooms available." On occasion, the SPG website will tell you, when you are searching for a SPG award redemption room, that you have to call SPG Reservations to check availability. If you are lucky, the Hotel Owner has put their "upgraded room" into the SPG award redemption pool, making it available for SPG points redemption, BUT, with additional SPG points over the standard room. More often that not, I have discovered in cases like the above, that there are no room available for SPG points redemption. One hotel that is an excellent example of this Hotel Owner/SPG program end-play is the Parsippany (NJ) Sheraton. They converted many standard rooms into upgraded rooms, and the upgraded rooms are not subject to the standard room reward redemption thresholds. 

In my opinion, 15 years ago, many hotel and airline brand loyalty programs were a lot more attractive than they are today. No wonder Airbnb is an aspiring Cottage Industry, and a real threat to hotel companies and states who want to collect state taxes and surcharges on hotel room nights.


----------



## kds4 (Dec 26, 2016)

LUV2TRVL2HI said:


> kds4, were you successful in doing this change?  Does your wife's Marriott Rewards account show the Platinum status already?  We attempted to do the same, but my wife's Marriott account doesn't show the Platinum.  It only references the Gold status from our Starwoods account.  Her MR number shows up on the MVCI account as "primary" now, but still my name!  Was there any certain number you called?



We were successful. My wife's MR status is currently gold. The platinum upgrade should occur in February of 2017. We went through Owner Services to make the change. It wasn't hard.


----------



## NJDave (Jan 7, 2017)

I noticed that I have been upgraded to Gold status.  I only had Silver last year so I suspect that it is because of my Select status in MVC.  My Starwood account also shows Gold status. I previously was Starwood Preferred for several years (despite owning a Starwood timeshare since it was bought resale).

Has anyone else noticed a change in status?


----------



## icydog (Jan 7, 2017)

It would be difficult for me to determine since I stayed 100+ nights last year thereby making me Platinum Elite for 2017.  I'm also Chairman's Level with MVCI.  I just checked and I'm Platinum Elite on Starwoodhotels.com and I haven't stayed in a Starwood hotel in 10 years!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

icydog said:


> I just checked and I'm Platinum Elite on Starwoodhotels.com and I haven't stayed in a Starwood hotel in 10 years!


This is because of the new crossover benefit of MR / SPG after the merger and linking accounts.


----------



## icydog (Jan 7, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> This is because of the new crossover benefit of MR / SPG after the merger and linking accounts.


Yep!  *I'll have to give my status a test run.*  What will Platinum Elite get me with Starwood? Have they worked out a way for me to use MRP at a Starwood location? I know that was delayed for awhile when this all started.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

icydog said:


> Yep!  *I'll have to give my status a test run.*  What will Platinum Elite get me with Starwood? Have they worked out a way for me to use MRP at a Starwood location? I know that was delayed for awhile when this all started.


The only way to use MR points as Starwood locations is to transfer them to SPG at the 3:1 ratio. Probably not the best option as the ratio seems to favor transferring from SPG to MR.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jan 19, 2017)

Just received this email...

_To reward you for your continued loyalty as a Member of the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Exchange program, we are offering you a new annual benefit. On or about February 15, 2017, your Marriott Rewards® account ending with 058 will be upgraded to Gold Elite status. This upgrade will be reviewed on an annual basis.

If this is not the Marriott Rewards account you want upgraded, you may choose another one listed in your membership. Click the "Update Information" button below to make this change prior to February 1, 2017. Any changes made after February 1, 2017 will be saved for the 2018 Marriott Rewards upgrade process. 
We hope you enjoy this new benefit!
Sincerely,
Marriott Vacation Club, Owner Services
_​I am getting more and more frustrated these days with all of the automatic emails with less and less personalization... If MVC had done their homework, they would have seen that I am and have been Platinum the last years and just a few nights away from Lifetime Gold.

What value does this email have?  Where are my individual new annual benefits based on what I have already achieved?  Don't get me wrong, I am not expecting anything....


----------



## amanda14 (Jan 19, 2017)

Received the same


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mail must be slow VA.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 19, 2017)

Got our email, too, and it's immaterial because the MR account they're referencing is already Lifetime Plat.  I'm not all that phased by the disconnect between MVW and MI - sure their systems could be made more compatible and be more timely but it is what it is and the choice has always been to accept it or let it make you crazy.  What I did like about this email from MVW is that they include a blurb about how to change the account affiliation if you don't want the DC-related status to be attached to the primary MR account listed in your MVW account.  It's very useful to have that information provided in advance rather than having to track it down.

_*Moderator Note:*  This thread is being merged with the one that was started when this feature was first announced._


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like it. I was renewed Gold for 2017 even though I was a few night short. It doesn't look like DW will be renewed in to Gold since she was way off on nights and hasn't gotten a letter saying they renewed her anyway. My MR number is the primary on our account. I like that I can update the primary account with this tool instead of having to call them. I wonder if you can enter anyone's number in there or if they somehow know that it is the MR number of someone else on the account? Not that I want to do that, but what if you type a number in wrong?

Once you update it, it looks like it retains the number you updated it to. You can see this if you click on the Update Information button again after updating it. I suspect you can change it as many times as you want prior to 2/1/2017 and the number that is in there as of that date will be the one that is effective for 2017.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 19, 2017)

Jeffrey said:


> _To reward you for your continued loyalty as a Member of the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Exchange program, we are offering you a new annual benefit. On or about February 15, 2017, your Marriott Rewards® account ending with 058 will be upgraded to Gold Elite status. *This upgrade will be reviewed on an annual basis*._



What MVCI giveth, MVCI may taketh away?


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 19, 2017)

My husband's # is on our MVC account and he is Platinum for this year. I'm only silver. If I change our account to my number I'm afraid for all our timeshare stays the nights credit will go to mine rather than his and we need those nights on my husband's account in order for him to maintain Platinum. I really don't travel without him, so me getting upgraded to Gold wouldn't matter that much.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2017)

aka Julie said:


> My husband's # is on our MVC account and he is Platinum for this year. I'm only silver. If I change our account to my number I'm afraid for all our timeshare stays the nights credit will go to mine rather than his and we need those nights on my husband's account in order for him to maintain Platinum. I really don't travel without him, so me getting upgraded to Gold wouldn't matter that much.


As long as you make the reservations under his online MVC profile, I think you will be fine. Worst case, you just need to update the MR number at checkin to the number you want the nights to post to.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 19, 2017)

Is there any reason to get a Marriott Rewards account for my wife and attach this benefit to it.  My MR account is at lifetime gold and will not hit lifetime platinum in 3-4 years.  I'm trying to see the utility...


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 20, 2017)

I had wrongly assumed that all owners at the required DC status level would be upgraded, but apparently we have to choose only one number in the case of joint ownership.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 20, 2017)

GaryDouglas said:


> What MVCI giveth, MVCI may taketh away?



Yep, which is SOP for any agreements that have to be maintained on an ongoing basis between any two separate companies, in this case Marriott, Int'l and Marriott Vacations Worldwide.  I'd guess that MVW deserves credit here for approaching MI with the idea.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2017)

GaryDouglas said:


> What MVCI giveth, MVCI may taketh away?


I don't think you are interpreting this the same way I am. I don't think it has anything to do with the overall program, but rather how they will handle each owners individual status on a year to year basis. Each year they will look at your DC ownership status and determine what level of Elite Status you are eligible for. If you buy more points your ownership status could go up and you deserve an upgrade in MR Elite status. Sell and it could go down.


----------



## toxicesq (Jan 20, 2017)

Is the Marriott/SPG status match a Gold for Gold match or a match of the actual level of status.  Gold level in Marriott requires 50 nights while Gold in SPG requires only 25 nights, and the level of benefits is similarly different.  In contrast, 50 nights in SPG gets you Platinum status, so to be a true status match Marriott Gold should get you SPG Platinum.  Does it?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2017)

toxicesq said:


> Is the Marriott/SPG status match a Gold for Gold match or a match of the actual level of status.  Gold level in Marriott requires 50 nights while Gold in SPG requires only 25 nights, and the level of benefits is similarly different.  In contrast, 50 nights in SPG gets you Platinum status, so to be a true status match Marriott Gold should get you SPG Platinum.  Does it?


Nope. Gold for Gold and Plat for Plat.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 21, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think you are interpreting this the same way I am. I don't think it has anything to do with the overall program, but rather how they will handle each owners individual status on a year to year basis. Each year they will look at your DC ownership status and determine what level of Elite Status you are eligible for. If you buy more points your ownership status could go up and you deserve an upgrade in MR Elite status. Sell and it could go down.



It looks like it will be re-evaluated every year under unknown criteria.  Unless they actually spell it out, we'll find out when it happens.  I'm inclined to keep things as they are, seeing as how it's hard to know what the meaning of "is" is...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2017)

GaryDouglas said:


> It looks like it will be re-evaluated every year under unknown criteria.  Unless they actually spell it out, we'll find out when it happens.  I'm inclined to keep things as they are, seeing as how it's hard to know what the meaning of "is" is...


We know what the criteria is. Sure they can change the criteria in the future, but I don't think that disclaimer you questioned is for. It is there to indicate that they will reevaluate my eligibility for the status every year. Just because I qualify this year, doesn't mean I will next year. I may sell or upgrade my ownership.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 22, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> We know what the criteria is. Sure they can change the criteria in the future, but I don't think that disclaimer you questioned is for. It is there to indicate that they will reevaluate my eligibility for the status every year. Just because I qualify this year, doesn't mean I will next year. I may sell or upgrade my ownership.



Could be...  but I'm not a mind reader, just ask my wife!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 22, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> We know what the criteria is. Sure they can change the criteria in the future, but I don't think that disclaimer you questioned is for. It is there to indicate that they will reevaluate my eligibility for the status every year. Just because I qualify this year, doesn't mean I will next year. I may sell or upgrade my ownership.


I agree.  The criteria are very clearly and explicitly spelled out.  The only thing that was not clear initially is whether each owner on the account gets the new status.  They have subsequently clarified that only one MR account per MVCI ownership is eligible and the account owners can choose which one.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeffrey said:


> Just received this email...
> 
> _To reward you for your continued loyalty as a Member of the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Exchange program, we are offering you a new annual benefit. On or about February 15, 2017, your Marriott Rewards® account ending with 058 will be upgraded to Gold Elite status. This upgrade will be reviewed on an annual basis.
> 
> ...



I agree with the lack of personalization. The benefit to you may be if you have a spouse and they either do not have a Marriott Rewards account or have not attained Gold Elite status. You can change the MR account number to have this benefit conferred on them instead. This is what we did for my spouse, who had no Marriott Rewards account. As a Lifetime Platinum, the upgrade to Platinum based on my ownership meant nothing to me directly. However, by assigning the benefit to my spouse, when we travel with our children we can stay at the full-service Marriott hotels and access the Concierge Lounge under their member +1 guest policy. One child goes with me and the other can go with her. On the other hand, if you're single and/or don't take advantage of staying at full-service Marriott hotels, I agree with you. The benefit isn't beneficial to you.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm Lifetime Plat. They wanted to "upgrade" me to Gold. I declined. Instead, I put in my wife's MR #. She's on the account. Hopefully it will work...


----------



## bazzap (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Vker said:


> I'm Lifetime Plat. They wanted to "upgrade" me to Gold. I declined. Instead, I put in my wife's MR #. She's on the account. Hopefully it will work...


This should indeed work with her already named on the account.
Owner Services did exactly this with our account on which we are both named.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 26, 2017)

Mr. Vker said:


> I'm Lifetime Plat. They wanted to "upgrade" me to Gold. I declined. Instead, I put in my wife's MR #. She's on the account. Hopefully it will work...



It should. You can designate which MR account number you want the benefit assigned to. We used my wife's for the same reason.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jan 26, 2017)

I could use some advice about the new Marriott Gold status and lifetime status.
We have an account that is owned by our trust.  It is a trust in both our names.  We own 3500 points.  Am I understanding correctly that at 4000 points I would receive lifetime gold status?
A rep from corporate mentioned that they might have a program to get us 500 points that would bring us to 4000.  That would cost us about $6000.00 from Marriott.  Can I buy on the secondary market and achieve the same benefits?  From reading -  that it would end up costing about $7 a point that would be much cheaper.  

The question I have about lifetime status is:
Can you transfer points from my account to my husbands and gain extra points for lifetime status?

Thanks for any info you can give me!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 26, 2017)

travelgirl8 said:


> I could use some advice about the new Marriott Gold status and lifetime status.
> We have an account that is owned by our trust.  It is a trust in both our names.  We own 3500 points.  Am I understanding correctly that at 4000 points I would receive lifetime gold status?
> A rep from corporate mentioned that they might have a program to get us 500 points that would bring us to 4000.  That would cost us about $6000.00 from Marriott.  Can I buy on the secondary market and achieve the same benefits?  From reading -  that it would end up costing about $7 a point that would be much cheaper.
> 
> ...


If you transfer points out, it could take you below the threshold for the lifetime status, removing your lifetime status and just taking you to regular gold status.

The problem with trying to buy points on the resale market is the smallest package you will be able to find is probably 1000 points. Marriott sold only a very few 500 point packages to existing owners only.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm not clear on what you mean about going below lifetime status.  Neither of us have lifetime status.  My husband is silver elite and needs 39 nights for gold. Has lifetime 121 nights 295,745 points.  He has 176,745 rewards points in his account now.
I am gold elite this year either because nights carried over from last year or I was gold in Spg.  My lifetime status is 63 nights and 282,186 points.  I have 202,186 Marriott rewards points in my account now.
Should I be booking under only 1 name?  Would moving my points help either of us for lifetime status?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 27, 2017)

travelgirl8 said:


> I'm not clear on what you mean about going below lifetime status.  Neither of us have lifetime status.  My husband is silver elite and needs 39 nights for gold. Has lifetime 121 nights 295,745 points.  He has 176,745 rewards points in his account now.
> I am gold elite this year either because nights carried over from last year or I was gold in Spg.  My lifetime status is 63 nights and 282,186 points.  I have 202,186 Marriott rewards points in my account now.
> Should I be booking under only 1 name?  Would moving my points help either of us for lifetime status?


Sorry, I misunderstood and somehow thought you had lifetime gold status. You are so far away from lifetime gold status that I wouldn't worry about trying to move points to get you closer. I would only consider transferring points if you need to do so for a redemption. The status granted by Marriott DC ownership is as good as lifetime for now as long as you don't sell your weeks or points.

It is best to try to keep all your nights and points in one account to get that person to lifetime status. Though for many leisure travelers, like myself, we won't ever get to lifetime status, or by the time we do, lifetime won't be much longer.


----------



## rthib (Jan 27, 2017)

With the devaluation of status this is hardly a big deal.  Gold is the new silver.  So many easy ways to get. You can become Marriott Gold with 10 stays at SPG or just by being authorized user on Amex (my wife and daughter are Gold with maybe 2 stays between them).  Just for fun last time I was at a smaller hotel I asked about status. 1 Platinum Premier (me), 15ish Platinum, 35ish Gold. So don't expect much other than free wifi for status.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jan 27, 2017)

Dioxide45:
LOL  Your right....  I'll be tooooo old to care.

Thanks for the common sense answers.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 27, 2017)

rthib said:


> With the devaluation of status this is hardly a big deal.  Gold is the new silver.  So many easy ways to get. You can become Marriott Gold with 10 stays at SPG or just by being authorized user on Amex (my wife and daughter are Gold with maybe 2 stays between them).  Just for fun last time I was at a smaller hotel I asked about status. 1 Platinum Premier (me), 15ish Platinum, 35ish Gold. *So don't expect much other than free wifi for status.*


I don't know why you say this.  Marriott Gold also gets free breakfasts, 25% bonus points on stays, concierge lounge access, and upgrade eligibility.  Only the availability of upgrades could be impacted by the number of elites.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 16, 2017)

bazzap said:


> This should indeed work with her already named on the account.
> Owner Services did exactly this with our account on which we are both named.



It worked. My wife's MR account reflects Gold now!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mr. Vker said:


> It worked. My wife's MR account reflects Gold now!


My wife was already gold though was set to drop to silver. I never logged in to see if she dropped and then went back up, but she is still gold. Better than nothing.


----------



## tiel (Nov 25, 2017)

At this point, my DH is lifetime platinum, and I am, well, an MR member, with 0 points and 0 nights. We are Chairman's Club with MVCI.  So if I understand this right, I should call MVCI and ask them to put MY MR number on our account, to get MR platinum status, which will get me silver status with United.  Is that right?  Do I need to say anything else?  Will the change become effective in February 2018 if I do this now?

Also, if we make this change, is there any reason we should switch making MVCI and Marriott hotel reservations using my name vs. his?  I will never make lifetime status with Marriott at an level, and I do not have a Marriott credit card in my name.


----------



## catharsis (Nov 25, 2017)

tiel said:


> At this point, my DH is lifetime platinum, and I am, well, an MR member, with 0 points and 0 nights. We are Chairman's Club with MVCI.  So if I understand this right, I should call MVCI and ask them to put MY MR number on our account, to get MR platinum status, which will get me silver status with United.  Is that right?  Do I need to say anything else?  Will the change become effective in February 2018 if I do this now?
> 
> Also, if we make this change, is there any reason we should switch making MVCI and Marriott hotel reservations using my name vs. his?  I will never make lifetime status with Marriott at an level, and I do not have a Marriott credit card in my name.


As I understand it that is 100% correct (and given that your situation closely resembles that of my wife your post is a timely reminder to me to do the same with our account soon).


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 25, 2017)

In my household, I am the primary account holder on bank accounts, credit cards and timeshares, and the affiliated loyalty reward programs.  The main reason for that is that I am the one who takes care of bills, take a lead in vacation planning and make travel reservations.  I do wish corporations do take joint ownership as 2 people instead of the first name that appears.  I guess timeshare system saves on just giving one name/person the loyalty recognition. The other reason for my name coming up first is that we spent years fighting with various institutions that there are really 2 of us and not just my husband.  This irks us so much that my husband insists on having my name come first or if there is a primary owner/holder, it is me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 25, 2017)

As far as I know, you can only change the designation annually. That time should be coming up in the next month or so. I don't think you can call at any time and change it since once they give you the Elite Status, you have it for the year. We should be getting an email in the next couple months asking us which MR number associated with our ownerships you want to get the elite status.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Nov 28, 2017)

ilene13 said:


> We have owned Marriott timeshares since 1988.  Marriott did not start counting timeshare stays for elite nights until sometime after 2000.  We are lifetime gold with plenty of MRP to be platinum elite. If all the timeshare stays had counted we would have been lifetime platinum years ago. Under the new rules we will be platinum elite because we are chairmen's club.  So I am happy.




Congrats, but keep in mind that you can also reach *Lifetime Plat elite status*. It's based upon aggregate nights and total MR points earned. Key here is how often you use your MR VISA card to multiply your total MR Points acquired. For a multiple week owner, it's just a matter of time as MVC stays pile up & the MR VISA spend is up to you. We ourselves were playing multiple strategies using an airline credit card spend to net 10K qualifying elite FFmiles whilst using the MR VISA for every Marriott stay. When the airline FFer game changed, we dropped the airline card and used the MR VISA as our main card to accelerate us past Gold to Platinum Lifetime status.

Just a matter of time and strategy to achieve the top lifetime status. This is a perk that should be within reach of many multiple week owners & those who do Marriott stays for their non-MVC travels.

barry


----------



## bazzap (Nov 28, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> As far as I know, you can only change the designation annually. That time should be coming up in the next month or so. I don't think you can call at any time and change it since once they give you the Elite Status, you have it for the year. We should be getting an email in the next couple months asking us which MR number associated with our ownerships you want to get the elite status.


Some while back in the middle of the year, I made an enquiry about switching the MR number linked to our MVC ownership (as I would soon be Lifetime Platinum) in order for my wife to benefit from the Platinum stztus.
It was only an enquiry, but they switched it immediately.
I had to ask them to change it back again, until I had hit my 750 nights.
So I concluded from this that they can change it over during the year.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Nov 28, 2017)

icydog said:


> *We are lifetime gold with plenty of MRP to be platinum elite.*
> 
> Points don't have anything to do with Marriott Elite levels.  I could have a million MRP and still have no status.  For example I could trade one of my timeshare for 120,000 MRP. Those points would not increase or decrease my elite level.  However, you need to have/had a million MRP to be Gold Elite (or maybe that's platinum, I forget)
> 
> *If all the timeshare stays had counted we would have been lifetime platinum years ago.* Yes, you're absolutely correct on that.  Every timeshare night counts toward your elite levels.  That's why so many of us are Platinum Elite



Certain point accrual levels are required for MR lifetime status. Lifetime plat is 750 nights and 2 million points. But, you are correct-point total has nothing to do with earning status on an annual basis-that is all based on nights alone.

Here are the current requirements. 

*Lifetime Silver Elite*
250 nights + 1.2 million points


 Silver Elite benefits
*Lifetime Gold Elite*
500 nights + 1.6 million points


 Gold Elite benefits
*Lifetime Platinum Elite*
750 nights + 2 million points


----------



## Southdown13 (Nov 28, 2017)

bazzap said:


> Some while back in the middle of the year, I made an enquiry about switching the MR number linked to our MVC ownership (as I would soon be Lifetime Platinum) in order for my wife to benefit from the Platinum stztus.
> It was only an enquiry, but they switched it immediately.
> I had to ask them to change it back again, until I had hit my 750 nights.
> So I concluded from this that they can change it over during the year.



Last week I called MVC to switch the MR number from my wife’s account to my account so that I could convert my points to the 5 night Marriott Travel Package. The CSR told me that I could switch anytime. It took 3 days for the change to occur.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 28, 2017)

bazzap said:


> Some while back in the middle of the year, I made an enquiry about switching the MR number linked to our MVC ownership (as I would soon be Lifetime Platinum) in order for my wife to benefit from the Platinum stztus.
> It was only an enquiry, but they switched it immediately.
> I had to ask them to change it back again, until I had hit my 750 nights.
> So I concluded from this that they can change it over during the year.


Good to know. I was going off of what the email we got in January said about picking or updating the account associated to get the elite status.

_"If this is not the Marriott Rewards account you want upgraded, you may choose another one listed in your membership. Click the "Update Information" button below to make this change prior to February 1, 2017. Any changes made after February 1, 2017 will be saved for the 2018 Marriott Rewards upgrade process."_

It seems like from that you can't switch mid year.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 28, 2017)

You may be right that it should work like that and I expected it to be so.
Perhaps they just have the ability to manually override this default?


----------

